# Mexican Manicotti



## mish (Jan 19, 2005)

Mexican Manicotti
1 lb. ground beef or ground turkey
1 16-oz. can refried beans
2 1/2 tsp. chili powder
2 tsp. dried oregano
1 8-oz. pkg. manicotti shells
2 1/2 cups water
1 16-oz. jar picante sauce
2 cups sour cream
1 cup shredded Monterey Jack cheese
1/2 cup sliced olives
1/4 cup sliced green onions

Combine uncooked meat, beans, chili powder, and oregano. Spoon into shells; place in a greased 9"x 13" baking dish. Combine water and picante sauce and pour over shells. Cover; refrigerate overnight.

Remove dish from refrigerator 30 minutes before baking. Cover and bake at 350°F for 1 hour. Uncover; top shells with sour cream, cheese, olives, and onions. Bake 5-10 minutes longer.


----------



## honeybee (Jan 21, 2005)

Would it be better to brown and drain meat ahead of time? I noticed the recipe said not to do that.


----------



## mish (Jan 24, 2005)

Honeybee, I did a double-take when I first read the recipe (i.e not browning the beef or cooking the noodles first).  While, I have not tried it yet, I like the idea of saving a few steps for a quick meal.  Think recipe originally came from a Taste of Home?  Did some more research & read another option is to make it w/o the beef & use refried beans.  Another recipe I saved was made in the microwave.  Yet another was made with chicken.  I like experimenting with recipes...so, guess you could always brown the beef first if you wish.  I like a new twist on an old dish. If you're interested in the other variations I mentioned, just wave.  Thanks for your input.


----------



## jkath (Jan 29, 2005)

This sounds so good - I love recipes you can make the night before!
Thanks for this one!


----------



## mish (Jan 29, 2005)

~Copper said:
			
		

> This sounds so good - I love recipes you can make the night before!
> Thanks for this one!



Your Welcome Copper.  Hope it turns out to your liking.  Oops, wanted to mention, one recipe said you don't have to wait over night.  Was prepared right away.  See what you think.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 29, 2005)

Hi,
I make a manicotti dish that uses chicken and has a roasted red pepper sauce that is delicious. You do cook the chicken and pasta first. Then, and this is the good part, you split the manicotti down the middle, put the stuffing in. press the ends together, and lay seam side down in the dish. It does not open up or fall apart  when you serve it, and it's so much eassier than trying to spoon the stuff into the tube. Has anyone else done it that way?


----------



## mish (Jan 29, 2005)

lyndalou said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I make a manicotti dish that uses chicken and has a roasted red pepper sauce that is delicious. You do cook the chicken and pasta first. Then, and this is the good part, you split the manicotti down the middle, put the stuffing in. press the ends together, and lay seam side down in the dish. It does not open up or fall apart  when you serve it, and it's so much eassier than trying to spoon the stuff into the tube. Has anyone else done it that way?



Great idea! Thanks lyndalou.  If you have a chance, could you share the recipe with us?  Thanks in advance.   

You've given me another idea:
Mexican lasagna roll-ups.  Similar, in that, we cook the lasagna noodles, put refried beans/chicken/or mexican beef combo inside, roll & bake. Top w sour cream, olives, shredded cheese of choice, onions, avacado or guacamole. Wha-da-ya-think?


----------



## jkath (Jan 29, 2005)

since we're talking about different ways.... 
here's something I do:

4 nights of Manicotti

8 c. ricotta 
1/4 c. parsley
4 beaten eggs
2 tsp. salt
2 tsp. pepper
2 c. fresh parmesan
2 c. mozzarella
40 manicotti shells
6 jars Marinara sauce ( I like Ragu 5 cheese)

Cooking day: 
Cook manicotti shells only until barely pliable. Mix all other ingreds except  sauce. Stuff shells by using a pastry bag. Place shells back into their plastic packaging & then cover with a few tight layers of plastic wrap. Then put each set of shells into their own freezer bag. Freeze.

Serving day: (for 1 night)
Pour a bit of sauce over bottom of ungreased baking dish. Lay frozen stuffed manicotti noodles on top & cover with remaining sauce. Then, top w/extra parmesan cheese if desired & bake @ 425 degrees for 35 or so minutes.

Now you have meals for 3 more nights, or you can bring them, along with a jar of sauce & cooking directions to someone who needs a good dinner fast!


----------



## mish (Feb 22, 2005)

I came across a recipe for manicotti, using (of all things) egg roll wrappers/skins. It's a basic ricotta & tomato sauce recipe. If anyone is interested, send up a flare.


----------



## nicole (Feb 22, 2005)

Mish that sounds so good please post it.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 22, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> I came across a recipe for manicotti, using (of all things) egg roll wrappers/skins. It's a basic ricotta & tomato sauce recipe. If anyone is interested, send up a flare.









 Barbara


----------



## mish (Feb 23, 2005)

nicole said:
			
		

> Mish that sounds so good please post it.



Hi Nicole.  Haven't tried this yet, but, looks like a great time-saver.  (Found it floating around in cyber-space.)  Thinking, it might be interesting experimenting with different fillings/sauces - wondered if egg roll wrappers would work in a lasagna dish...lotsa possibilities.

EZ - Cheesy Manicotti 
2 pounds ricotta cheese
12 ounces (3 cups) grated mozzarella cheese, divided
1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese
2 eggs
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
1 tablespoon chopped parsley
1 26-ounce jar marinara sauce or tomato basil spaghetti sauce
1 14.5-ounce can diced tomatoes with basil, garlic and oregano, undrained
1 16-ounce package egg roll wrappers (21 6 x 6-inch squares) 

Preheat oven to 350 degrees. 

Combine ricotta, 2 cups grated mozzarella, Parmesan, eggs, salt, black pepper and parsley in a large bowl. Mix well. In another bowl, combine the jar of marinara or spaghetti sauce with the diced tomatoes. Spray two 9 x 13-inch glass baking dishes with nonstick spray. Spread 1 1/2 cups of sauce in the bottom of each dish. 

Prepare the manicotti by placing an egg roll wrapper on a flat surface. Spoon 1/4 cup filling in the center of each and roll up. Continue preparing manicotti until all filling is used, placing them seam side down in a single layer in the sauced dishes. 

Spread 1 cup of sauce evenly over the manicotti in each dish. Cover dishes tightly with foil and bake for 30 minutes. Remove casseroles from oven and remove foil. Sprinkle each casserole with 1/2 cup of  remaining Mozzarella cheese. Return to oven, uncovered, and bake an additional 10 minutes. Makes 10 to 12 servings. 

Note: The prepared, uncooked manicotti can be frozen in the baking dish, well covered with foil, for one month.

Looks like this would feed an army, so thinking, make one for now & freeze the other for later on.


----------

